# Shutting down windows w/ out closing programs.



## Martoch (Aug 9, 2017)

Have a question in regards to shutting down pc windows 8.1. If you still have applications/software running and you shut down your pc, does that do any harm?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Best to use shut down option, not the power switch.


----------



## Martoch (Aug 9, 2017)

Corday said:


> Best to use shut down option, not the power switch.


Corday, If you use the restart option on under start menu, will it harm anything if you still have application/software programs open?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

I don't think any harm would be done.

It would take longer though because if you don't close your programs down, Windows has to do it for you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You cannot shut down, or restart a computer with any programs open. As stated, It does not harm the computer if you leave programs open when you shut down or restart, but it takes a little longer because Windows has to close all of the programs that are open. 
If you were hoping to start your computer and have all of your programs loaded that you had previously opened, then you should try Hibernating instead of Shutting Down, which will suspend the state of the computer till you use it again. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/13770/windows-shut-down-sleep-hibernate-your-pc


----------



## Martoch (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks guys that answers my question. I didn't think it did but I got in a debate w/ a co-worker.


----------

